
Ask HN: How do you pull out of a rut? - Pixelicious
Context: I&#x27;m a web &#x2F; JavaScript &#x2F; full-stack developer. In my first few positions, I was the stereotypical young arrogant &#x2F; insecure junior developer, and I was rightfully purged. Since then, I&#x27;ve worked on being a better teammate and a reliable developer. Still, after several dozen interviews this year, I am unable to find work in the SF&#x2F;Bay Area. Now, I&#x27;m out of resource and doing Udacity code reviews and Lyft to make ends meet.<p>How do I pull out of this rut and get back to having a somewhat stable job? I really miss working with smart and passionate people. I miss getting to write code. I miss talking with users about features I&#x27;ve shipped and am shipping. But I seem unable to turn resumé&#x27;s into interviews, and the interviews I do get, I can&#x27;t seem to turn into offers. When I had little experience, it was easy to feel confident and capable during interviews. Now that I&#x27;ve been repeatedly humbled, I struggle to sell myself.<p>If anyone needs a cheap node.js &#x2F; javascript &#x2F; react &#x2F; python developer, I&#x27;m all ears.
======
kleer001
You haven't said how long you've been working just to make ends meet. After 18
months I would worry. Less than 6 is just on the low side of average.

Try adding working on open source projects to your routine. Try going to some
cons or volunteering for them or in other community projects.

Are you living with your parents? In your house? Barely making rent in a crack
house?

How old are you?

In the end, eat healthy, get plenty of sleep, and keep your nose to the grind
stone, your ear to the ground.

------
J-dawg
> When I had little experience, it was easy to feel confident and capable
> during interviews. Now that I've been repeatedly humbled, I struggle to sell
> myself.

This, in my opinion, is the crux of the issue. It's so hard to talk positively
about yourself when you're embarrassed about your past. I know because I'm in
a similar position.

I'm sorry I don't have the answer for you, but I really hope that somebody
here does.

